# BIOS Bug: MCFG area at f0000000 is not E820-reserved [SOLVD]

## Ph0eniX

When my system boots, right under the images of Tux,  I always get the following:

```

BIOS Bug: MCFG area at f0000000 is not E820-reserved

PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

```

It seems to be harmless but I would like to get rid of it if possible.

Thanks!  :Very Happy: Last edited by Ph0eniX on Wed Apr 30, 2008 10:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kevstar31

What motherboard are you using?

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *kevstar31 wrote:*   

> What motherboard are you using?

 

Intel D975XBX2 (Bad Axe 2)

----------

## kevstar31

You need to reflash the bios here is a link to the latest firmware.

http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Filter_Results.aspx?strTypes=all&ProductID=2578&OSFullName=OS+Independent&lang=eng&strOSs=38&submit=Go!

WARNING: Make sure to verify the disc you burn the firmware to and that the update is not interrupted!!! A bad flash can brick your motherboard.

----------

## Ph0eniX

Thanks but I'm already running that BIOS (this was happening with the old versions too).  Any other suggestions?

----------

## danomac

I have this problem on my laptop as well... hopefully someone else has a solution.

----------

## danomac

Well, after a bit of experimenting, I've changed the PCI Access type in the kernel, now I get no error message.

I set PCI to direct access mode:

```

Bus options (PCI etc.)  --->  

  [*] PCI support                                                   

    PCI access mode (Direct)  --->   

```

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *danomac wrote:*   

> Well, after a bit of experimenting, I've changed the PCI Access type in the kernel, now I get no error message.
> 
> I set PCI to direct access mode:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Thanks.  That took care of the message but now I'm getting:

```

[    2.936541] cs4231.0: please specify port

```

...in its place and my sound stop working.

----------

## danomac

There's still one more option for PCI access, did you try it? Direct access works fine on my laptop with no issues, maybe your PC has an issue with it.

----------

## Ph0eniX

It's:

```

BIOS

MMConfig

Any

Direct 

```

I'm assuming MMConfig won't work.  Any was what I had it set to at first so I'm going for BIOS now.

----------

## baeksu

 *Ph0eniX wrote:*   

> When my system boots, right under the images of Tux,  I always get the following:
> 
> ```
> 
> BIOS Bug: MCFG area at f0000000 is not E820-reserved
> ...

 

If there's no other problems, you can add "pci=nommconf" to your kernel boot parameters in grub.

That will remove the message. It shouldn't cause any problems, at least it didn't for me (MSI mobo).

----------

## Ph0eniX

Thanks.  I tried that but the pci=nommconf option isn't being recognized.  Anyway, I don't know what happened but I can't get my sound to work again even when I boot the old kernel now (it used to work fine before).  Even the old kernel gives me:

```

cs4231.0: please specify port

```

Perhaps a config file somewhere got mangled when I re-compiled the kernel (?)

I'm back to using:

```

PCI_GOANY=y

```

...and still no sound.  I have the following audio controller:

```

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)

```

----------

## danomac

Isn't cs4231 a sound card module? It's probably unrelated. Or why is it being loaded at all if you have a hda-intel chipset?

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *danomac wrote:*   

> Isn't cs4231 a sound card module? It's probably unrelated. Or why is it being loaded at all if you have a hda-intel chipset?

 

Yes, it's some crystal audio module.  I'm sure I don't even need it.  I still would like to get my sound back.  Any ideas ?

Thanks!

----------

## danomac

I'd remove the crystal module in the kernel and ensure that the hda-intel module is selected.

----------

## Ph0eniX

 *danomac wrote:*   

> I'd remove the crystal module in the kernel and ensure that the hda-intel module is selected.

 

That's what I did + ran alsaconf - everything is peachy now - no funky errors and the sound works again.

Thanks for the help!

----------

